# Youtube (Hearthstone) ruckeln!



## Kontinuum (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe (erst seit ein paar Wochen) ein sehr störendes Problem was meinen Browser (Firefox) bzw. auch andere Programme angeht:

 

Youtube Videos (auch viele andere Flash-basierte Player) ruckeln ca. im sekundentakt. Bei Hearthstone zeigt sich überraschenderweise fast dasselbe Abspielproblem wie auf Youtube, wobei es mitunter so stark ruckelt, dass sich Menüfelder beim Darüberhalten der Maus erst Sekunden später betätigen lassen usw. .

Falls jmd. weiß ob Hearthstone Flash oder irgendeine andere gemeinsame Software die Internetbrowser auch verwenden nutzt, wäre das meiner Meinung eine Chance 'den Übeltäter' zu erwischen.

 

Ich habe selbstverständlich verschiedene Browser ausprobiert um zu sehen wie die Videos dort laufen: Chrome spielt manche Flash-basierte Seiten einwandfrei ab (z.B Clipfish), Opera u. Internet Explorer haben Videos aber mit demselben Lag abgespielt wie Firefox.

 

Ich habe natürlich auch versucht per Googlesuche was zu finden zu der Problematik, nur haben alle Tips die ich dort fand nicht wirklich was bewirkt (in about:config den intervall-wert hochstellen; Hardwarebeschleunigung von Flash deaktivieren <- das waren auch schon so die einzigen lösungsvorschläge die so herumgetragen werden).

 

Andere Spiele laufen entweder einwandfrei bzw. nicht so schlecht dass man es derselben Symptomatik zuweisen würde.

 

Ich benutzte zzt. Windows 7 64-bit.

 

 

 

Falls jmd. eine Idee hat, das wäre fantastisch! Danke!


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Oktober 2015)

Task-Manager (Strg+Shift+ESC), nach CPU-Last sortieren. Schau halt mal, was so bei dir im Hintergrund läuft und Leistung zieht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2015)

Viel Glück beim Lösen des Problems. Hatte es fast ein halbes Jahr lang selber (exakt das Ruckel-Problem). Bin dann von Win 7 auf 10 gewechselt und von 10 wieder auf 7 und zack, nun läuft es sauber.

 

Das hilft dir aber wenig. Lags in HS sind jedenfalls nicht wirklich selten.


----------



## tanell881 (21. Oktober 2015)

Sie können Ihr System zu aktualisieren. Einige Plugins könnten Probleme haben werden.


----------

